# Best Tasting Wild Game



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

We essentially live off of deer and the occasional hog or sheep, never bought beef except going to a restaurant. However, I was going through the process of getting a Western hunt together and looking over the choices of animals to hunt this coming fall. The way I think, if I'm going to shoot it, I might as well eat it, especially with the larger animals like elk or moose. That's a lot of meat to suffer through if you don't like it. So, with that in mind, what wild game have you guys enjoyed the most that can be harvested LEGALLY in the Western US?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Hard to beat elk. It's the best wild game in my opinion, and better than moose.

If you are planning on a do it yourself, first time deal without the help of a local, someone experienced, or a guide, be aware that your odds of success on elk will be low. Might be better served to go after a couple deer or antelope if the primary goal is meat in the freezer. Much higher odds of success.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

It will be a hunt with the guidance of a local. Not guided per se but with someone who has done it many times.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Another vote for elk.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks like elk may be the way to go. I have heard both very positive and very negative about antelope.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have only had elk once but it was good


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

Also read a couple people who said mountain lion was one of their very favorite, hadn't thought about a cat hunt but could be talked into it.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I was offered some mountain lion burger from a friend who bagged one....however, as much as I only eat wild game....I had to pass on the chance for feline burger. just sayin....


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

I vote for moose. I think it's better than elk, but depending where you are, it can be really hard to get a tag.

I've also heard Mountain Lion is really good. I wouldn't seem like it is, but I've heard that from several people.

Antelope...if you really like gamey, sagey meat, then you might like it. I don't.

Jena


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Antelope gets a bad rap.
Properly cared for, I think it's great and not much different in appearance or taste than deer.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Loved Elk.
Rattlesnake was chewy. 
Frog legs and Alligator tasted 'swampy'.
Wild Boar was ok.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

More than anything it is about how the meat is cared for after the kill. Elk is my favorite and I eat it once or twice weekly.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Hard to beat Elk unless you got a bunch of Alaska fish


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Tis all about the cooking and butchering and how it was killed and hung. 

Elk can be gross. Just like an old buck can be made delicious. 

IMO, it starts with an unsuspecting animal, a one shot kill, followed by immediate, careful processing.

After all that, learn to cook it properly. I am blessed by having married a very good cook. With all due respect to my mother, (bless her heart), she never did learn to cook game well, and our family struggled through many, many elk and moose, deer and ducks and geese and fish, and so on, that were just simply not very good.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Ya one more vote for elk!! But if we're including fish I might have to go with the halibut or salmon I caught last year, a stone's throw south of Alaska oneraddad.

I wouldn't normally put moose in the same category as elk but the one we've been eating lately is right up there with some of the best meat I've ever had.

I had kangaroo and crocodile way back when I was in Australia and they were delicious! The only place I've seen kangaroo around here is at the pet food store but I am still tempted...


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

This is a tough one. Wild boar is amazing. But I guess for me its antelope and elk. Moose is very close. All are great if done right. But you mix in some good ol prairie goat burger in your lasagna or spaghetti and you will go nuts.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Tried kangaroo but it makes me jumpy.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

my vote is feral hogs/wild boar. 

Shoot a female (any size) or a smaller boar if possible.

I have had the meat form a 220 lb boar and it was very good but heard horror stories form others about them.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I think antelope tastes like that sage grass they feed on, I had elk medallions, they were good, but whitetail is as good as anything out there..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am really a fan of roast Beaver but Partridge in Mushroom sauce is a really close second.

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> I am really a fan of roast Beaver but Partridge in Mushroom sauce is a really close second.
> 
> Al


So long as the partridge was shot after roosting in a pear tree overnight. Otherwise, the taste is iffy at best.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Buddy of mine is a waterfowler.
He whipped up a big batch of duck & noodles recently that was awesome.

Not too much wild game I don't enjoy. Big fan of pheasant, quail or rabbits, and also like duck and goose properly prepared. Squirrel is pretty tough but OK properly prepared to tenderize it.

Never met a fish I didn't like. Eat lots of bluegill, crappie, perch, and lake trout & salmon when we can get it.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Only ever heard of people using beaver as bait on the trapline. I'd give it a try.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*With most wild game it can be very very good. Or made just plain awful crap a dog would turn it's nose up over. Its all in how it is taken care of and cooked.
*
BEAVER ROAST
1 beaver roast
4 c. water
1 tbsp. tamari
1 pkg. onion soup mix
1 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
Soak roast in salt water 24 hours before cooking. Rinse well. Brown roast on all sides in butter. Place in crock pot. Sprinkle onion soup mix over roast. Add water and other ingredients. Cook 8 hours on low. Juice may be thickened with flour and water or cornstarch and water and used for gravy.



 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

ROAST PARTRIDGE 2 ready to cook partridges
Salt
Pepper
4 slices bacon
1/2 c. butter
1 orange
1 c. chicken stock
1 c. grapes
1/2 c. sliced carrots
1/2 c. sliced onion
2 oz. gin
3 tbsp. flour
1/2 c. orange juice
1/2 c. toasted almonds
Rub partridges with salt and pepper inside and out. Peel orange; cut in half and place half in each partridge. Place onion, celery, and carrots in bottom of baking dish. Then place partridge on top of vegetables. Lay bacon slices on top of birds. Melt butter and pour over partridges. Cover and cook at 350 degrees for 30 minutes. Then pour over chicken stock, gin, and orange juice. Bake for 15 minutes more or until tender. Remove birds. Keep warm. Thicken with roux (made of 3 tablespoons flour and 3 tablespoons melted butter). Simmer 3 or 4 minutes with sliced mushrooms.


 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Venison is in the crock pot as I write. Venison medallions, Rabbit stew, roast Grouse, are my favorites. Had Buffalo once, it was great.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Elk, but I really like bear chili. Goose, turkey. Smoked salmon, steelhead, sturgeon, tuna....James


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

RonM said:


> I think antelope tastes like that sage grass they feed on, I had elk medallions, they were good, but whitetail is as good as anything out there..


A friend gave me some antelope once. Edible but had a strange taste - not as good as whitetail deer.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Never had Elk, Moose or Antelope. Had Bear, did not care for it. Never liked Duck as served in Restaurants but was at a wild game dinner and the Duck Pilaf was fantastic.
Part of my bucket list is to hunt antelope and Buffalo. I figure a good size Bison would fill my meat requirements for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've got a friend that gets a real kick out of eating critters of all sorts. Caught a young **** in my traps this morning, so butchered it nice for him. This should put him to the test.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> Never had Elk, Moose or Antelope. Had Bear, did not care for it. Never liked Duck as served in Restaurants but was at a wild game dinner and the Duck Pilaf was fantastic.
> Part of my bucket list is to hunt antelope and Buffalo. I figure a good size Bison would fill my meat requirements for the rest of my life.


Would love to go after a buffalo. However, it is $2500 to apply with no guarantee of getting the license so it could either go really well or be a complete waste of money. I'm not really interested in hunting a fenced in buffalo either...


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

'Girls gone wild'.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

joejeep92 said:


> Would love to go after a buffalo. However, it is $2500 to apply with no guarantee of getting the license so it could either go really well or be a complete waste of money. I'm not really interested in hunting a fenced in buffalo either...


Not a problem. I'll just pay for it with the savings from Obamacare.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> Not a problem. I'll just pay for it with the savings from Obamacare.


Haha don't get me started on that racket...


----------

